# you have no idea how much that meant to me! where's my discount? ?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Retrieved a 4000 dollar ruby bracelet from a sewer pipe today with the ole seesnake...lady flushed it down the necessary seat.. the bracelet was 25 foot down the line.after an hour of wrestling with it I got it out. She was so happy and was telling me how she's had it for 30 years and it's priceless blah blah. Well once I presented the bill she got snappy with me because I didn't give her an additional discount for being senior. (I had already discounted the service 30 bucks for her) some people.....lol


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

younger-plumber said:


> Retrieved a 4000 dollar ruby bracelet from a sewer pipe today with the ole seesnake...lady flushed it down the necessary seat.. the bracelet was 25 foot down the line.after an hour of wrestling with it I got it out. She was so happy and was telling me how she's had it for 30 years and it's priceless blah blah. Well once I presented the bill she got snappy with me because I didn't give her an additional discount for being senior. (I had already discounted the service 30 bucks for her) some people.....lol


Haha, an hour to get it out and wants a discount. You are in for some trouble, what's with the cheapos in your neck of the woods. I got a compliment at the shop the other day after I replaced a power vent water heater for 3k. Had to change the venting from abs through a finished drywall ceiling.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

senior discount = age discrimination.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You're just a run of bad customers man. It'll clear out.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

It takes time to develop a thick skin and to not be bothered by such things. Certain things still piss me off when they happen, but I do my best to roll with it. 

I usually have some kind of funny come back or quip that shuts the person down without offending. 

Learn to let it roll off your back, it will save you an ulcer, high blood pressure, or premature baldness. :laughing:


----------

